
Another Lens – A research tool for conscientious creatives - Dowwie
https://airbnb.design/anotherlens/#
======
sheldor
> Embrace a growth mindset.

Am I the only one who's sick of this nonsensical lingo?

~~~
bkohlmann
What about this is nonsensical? I've found it to be a useful framework to
think about change and challenge my own bias to believe there is nothing I can
do about my life's trajectory. There are many areas in my life where a "fixed"
mindset prevented me from taking risks that could have opened new
opportunities. As I've transitioned to believing I am not a static being, my
life has been enriched with unexpected benefits.

~~~
tomaskazemekas
The book by the Carol S. Dweck, "Mindset" was very insightful on the topic.
[https://mindsetonline.com/thebook/buythebook/index.html](https://mindsetonline.com/thebook/buythebook/index.html)

------
peteretep
This looks a lot like Brian Eno's card deck

~~~
artsandsci
Oblique Strategies
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_Strategies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_Strategies)

~~~
splatcollision
Found [http://www.oblicard.com/](http://www.oblicard.com/) after searching...

~~~
artur_makly
priceless wisdom by the great one

------
anigbrowl
If you can get over the hyperbolic title and terrible cartoons, Robert Anton
Wilson's _quantum Psychology_ is a more thoughtful and amusing guide to
spotting and overcoming cognitive biases - though like all guides it should be
subjected to critical assessment in turn.

------
javajosh
I love that AirBnB is spending money on work like this. Really. If you're
going to get all unicorny with an online service, you might as well fund some
meaningful art.

~~~
anigbrowl
Are they though? This can't have taken more than a few hours to put together.

